# Steamship travel between UK and Chile in late Victorian times



## KK49

Wondering if anyone can advise how long a passage on a steamship between the UK (Southampton?) and Val Paraiso in Chile might have taken in the 1880s, and then also how long a voyage from Val Paraiso to Sydney in the same decade might have taken?

Also, how long in advance would a passenger have to book such a passage?

Many thanks!


----------



## Keith Adams

Just look up P.S.N.C. or Pacific Steam Navigation Company history for vessels, etc. They basically owned the West Coast of South America in the day and known as The Birkenhead Navy ... Weekly sailings and even in the 1950's one could book a passage anywhere a day or two before sailing if there was space.
Early steamship voyages went through Cape Magellan but later passengers were dropped in Cristobal and went by train to Panama City and boarded a company vessel there for trip down the coast to Valparaiso which cut about a week of the otherwise month trip in those days. Hope this helps but you will enjoy the research as P.S.N.C. has a great history and had over 50 ships in service in those days. After WWII the Alfred Holt and Clan Line had the largest fleets sailing out of Birkenhead and vied for the nick name Birkenheas Navy. Snoay.


----------



## Cisco

As mentioned by Keith PSNC is the company to look at.

Let google be your friend.... a book like this may yield the info you want

https://books.google.com.au/books?i...AIMQ6AEIQTAH#v=onepage&q=psnc history&f=false


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *KK49* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Southampton-Valparasio 8800 nm 
PSNC (OROTAVA'89 14 kts)(1868-1900) Liverpool,Bordeaux,Lisbon,Rio de Janerio,Montevideo,Punta Arenas,Valparaiso


----------



## A.D.FROST

Southampton-Valparasio 8800 nm 
PSNC (OROTAVA'89 14 kts)(1868-1900) Liverpool,Bordeaux,Lisbon,Rio de Janerio,Montevideo,Punta Arenas,Valparaiso


----------



## KK49

Thank you so much - that is extremely helpful!


----------

